# General > General Knives & Blades >  My Old Sword

## Justin Case

Here are a couple pics of my old Knights of Pythias sword,,  

First a little background
http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/masoni...of_pythias.htm

The sword is from the late 1800's i think,,

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sorry, I dont know how to take better pics yet,,,,

anyway,  this sword was handed down to me,,  But,  I never knew the guy how owned it as he was my Grandmothers sisters brother in law,,  or something like that,,  anyway, it has zero sentimental value so I think I will sell it on ebay or something,,  they are going for around 500 dollars last I checked,, and this one is very rare as it has a whistle built into the handle,,,  

Thanks for looking  :Smile:

----------


## canid

$500 dollars is a pretty good price. Many of those fraternal organization dress swords are practically worthless.

----------


## Justin Case

> $500 dollars is a pretty good price. Many of those fraternal organization dress swords are practically worthless.


The highest one i see there now is 395  but it doesnt have the whistle http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...All-Categories

this is the first time in a few years that i looked for one on ebay,,

----------


## Rick

I'll give you $10. I need a good Ninja sword. I'll just tell everyone it's a katana. That will be impressive.

----------


## Camp10

Yours isnt very old IMO.  I dont know much at all about swords and even less about the organization but the ones with value are made in NY and show age.  Yours is stamped Germany and the design looks electro-etched.

----------


## Justin Case

> Yours isnt very old IMO.  I dont know much at all about swords and even less about the organization but the ones with value are made in NY and show age.  Yours is stamped Germany and the design looks electro-etched.


I know its from the late 1800 because I know its history  ,   who's it was,,  Thats his name on it,,  also the detail work is kind raised,,  I can feel the detail if i run my finger over it,,  (shut up 2d !)


This is the other side, (sorry, crappy pics)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Camp10

I'd have it looked at by someone who knows better than I would know..I still dont think it has much age.  I'm working on downloading some pics of a sword I own that was made 1819.

----------


## Justin Case

> I'd have it looked at by someone who knows better than I would know..I still dont think it has much age.  I'm working on downloading some pics of a sword I own that was made 1819.


this is from the late 1800's and its a ceremonial sword,, not something you would use in battle,,  

http://arms2armor.com/Swords/pythias1.htm

http://faganarms.com/knightsofpythiassword-1.aspx

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

If is is built as rugged as it is ornamented I would keep it and learn to use it. I prefer things with a history that have survived time and think there are unseen forces shaping our world. I always think there is a reason special things find thier way to my possesion.

----------


## Camp10

> this is from the late 1800's and its a ceremonial sword,, not something you would use in battle,,  
> 
> http://arms2armor.com/Swords/pythias1.htm
> 
> http://faganarms.com/knightsofpythiassword-1.aspx


Look at the patina on the blades in the pictures you just linked and look at your blade.  That is why I'm suspicious.  That is what I wanted to show with my sword..that and the lettering.  The swords you are showing in your links are stamped lettered and your is etched.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

i'm having a harder time than i expected tracking down even a date range of Cincinnati Regalia Company's importation of german swords. they definitely operated between the late 1800s and the 1950s, but a copy of this book would be handy.

----------


## hunter63

Hey, I don't have a sword,....... I think I would keep it if it was me.

----------


## Justin Case

@ Camp,  Thats a real battle sword right ?  I dont know what kind of steel it is, (mine) but like i say, I know its aprox age because I know who the guy was that it was made for and he was a civil war vetran I believe  :Wink: 

Its made by Cincinnati Regalia Co.  which is listed here and other places http://swordsofamerica.com/Makers.htm

----------


## canid

Cincinati regalia did not make swords, they where an importer, and possibly a commisioner. They imported swords; yours is from germany.

people likely to have a copy of the book i referenced, or similar material would be sword buffs, freemason and other fraternal organization buffs (think sword oriented bulletin boards), appraisers and pawn brokers.

----------


## Justin Case

> Cincinati regalia did not make swords, they where an importer, and possibly a commisioner. They imported swords; yours is from germany.
> 
> people likely to have a copy of the book i referenced, or similar material would be sword buffs, freemason and other fraternal organization buffs (think sword oriented bulletin boards), appraisers and pawn brokers.


They probably did the detail work ? there is a forging mark on the other side,,  or whatever you call it.. its a stamp of a little full face knight helmet ..

----------


## canid

that or provided the maker with a template for the etching resist.

----------


## Camp10

> @ Camp,  Thats a real battle sword right ?  I dont know what kind of steel it is, (mine) but like i say, I know its aprox age because I know who the guy was that it was made for and he was a civil war vetran I believe 
> 
> Its made by Cincinnati Regalia Co.  which is listed here and other places http://swordsofamerica.com/Makers.htm


It doesnt matter what kind of steel is to get my point...look at the examples you gave links to.  All the ones of value are US made and show age.  Look at the lettering on them, look at the tarnish, look at the engraving.  There is patina on the blades of the ones on Ebay and the ones you showed as reference.  Yours has no such patina.

----------


## Justin Case

> It doesnt matter what kind of steel is to get my point...look at the examples you gave links to.  All the ones of value are US made and show age.  Look at the lettering on them, look at the tarnish, look at the engraving.  There is patina on the blades of the ones on Ebay and the ones you showed as reference.  Yours has no such patina.


well i dont know what to say about that,,  I know its aprox age because i know who the guy was thats name is on it "Hood"  I said earlier that he was my grandmothers sisters BIL,,  That was wrong, I just called my Mom and this Hood guy was my Grandmothers brother in law,,  her sisters husband,,,

----------


## Camp10

> well i dont know what to say about that,,  I know its aprox age because i know who the guy was thats name is on it "Hood"  I said earlier that he was my grandmothers sisters BIL,,  That was wrong, I just called my Mom and this Hood guy was my Grandmothers brother in law,,  her sisters husband,,,


When was he born?  My great grandfather was born 1899..I'd have to go back 2 more generations to get to a civil war vet in my family.  This sword could easily be from the late 40's or 50's and still have been owned by someone from your grandmothers generation, right?

----------


## Rick

Okay, $15 but I'm not going any higher.

----------


## Justin Case

> When was he born?  My great grandfather was born 1899..I'd have to go back 2 more generations to get to a civil war vet in my family.  This sword could easily be from the late 40's or 50's and still have been owned by someone from your grandmothers generation, right?


Hmm,, I dont know,,  I was under the impression that the organization ceased to exist at the turn of the century,,,,,  But I just found this as i was searching around,,  http://www.pythias.org/

 at any rate, when my Grandma died in the late 70's at 98 years old,, my uncle got it and he gave it to me in the 80's,,   I also got a homestead document signed by Rutherford B Hayes,, the 13th president,,,  :Smile:   (he won by only one vote if memory serves me)  It too is from the 1800's but i dont remember the exact date and its at my sisters house in the safe,,,

----------


## Winter

Justin, Yours is a "small sword" by the look of it. They were used from the late renaissance through the Victorian age. Fraternal groups adopt designs from around the time they were founded.

It's a thrusting sword, not a slicer. You wanna test if it's worthy just poke something with it till it flexes 30-45 degrees then see if it returned straight. It should not start to flex until you are pushing it hard enough to puncture flesh.

The only thing sharp on yours should be the tip.


Camp, that's a beauty. :O

----------


## canid

winter: it's a decorative dress sword. it's not a using sword at all. while it may or may not be constructed to reasonable standards, or sharpened as if it where a weapon, it was not intended to be one.

----------


## Justin Case

its not sharp at all only tip.,,  but its pretty good steel,  in that one pic its stuck in a crack at a 45 degree angle,, it flexed but returned to regular shape,,  yes, its for ceremonies..   :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

$16.........

----------


## Justin Case

> $16.........


Its a SWORD not a Crashblade !  :Glare: 

(lol,  just kidding)  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Rick

Dang it! I knew I shouldn't have bid early. DANG IT!

----------


## hunter63

OK, $17 bucks......As I said...I don't have a sword......
I am swordly deprived......

----------


## Justin Case

> OK, $17 bucks......As I said...I don't have a sword......
> I am swordly deprived......


well we are headed in the right direction !  LOL

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

OK, $20 and I'll pay S&H too.

----------


## Rick

You guys are despicable.

----------


## crashdive123

> OK, $17 bucks......As I said...I don't have a sword......
> I am swordly deprived......


I'm out...

----------


## kyratshooter

Cincinatti Regalia Company is a theatrical prop company and supplier of costumes and decorations for fraternal orders.

Most of their swords were copies of US military issue hardware with gilt and etched decorations.  They were intended for cerimonial use only, no ninja combat anticipated.

They went out of business a few years ago and reorganized in 2008.  

They do not make their items but contract them out and act as an import/export distributer.

----------


## crashdive123

> Its a SWORD not a Crashblade ! 
> 
> (lol,  just kidding)


***unpackages box that was about to be sent to JIC with latest knife in it***

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> ***unpackages box that was about to be sent to JIC with latest knife in it***


LMAO!!! Good one Crash!

----------


## Justin Case

> ***unpackages box that was about to be sent to JIC with latest knife in it***


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Ahem....I am new to the forum so I am phoning in my bid of $21 plus shipping. And I'm not Rick. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> Ahem....I am new to the forum so I am phoning in my bid of $21 plus shipping. And I'm not Rick. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


you are too skinny to be Rick,,,,,,,,  

oops, did i say that out loud....

----------


## hunter63

So, JC have you tried "batoning" with it yet?

So, OK, $22 bucks+ shipping and handling and a candle lantern........

----------


## Justin Case

> So, JC have you tried "batoning" with it yet?
> 
> So, OK, $22 bucks+ shipping and handling and a candle lantern........


LOL,,  no,  not yet  :Smile:

----------


## Winnie

> So, JC have you tried "batoning" with it yet?
> 
> So, OK, $22 bucks+ shipping and handling *and a candle lantern*........


I'll pay you for a couple of those(can't find a decent one anywhere over here!)

----------


## crashdive123

Winnie - do you want full sized, or a UCO style lantern?

----------


## Winnie

Full sized. I can only find cheapo chinee knock-offs over here.

----------


## hunter63

> I'll pay you for a couple of those(can't find a decent one anywhere over here!)


 I saw this.......
Winnie, I think we can work something out, but they are at home, in Wisconsin, and I'm not.
I will PM you when we get back from Louisiana.
I do have quite a few........I sure I can spare a couple of nice ones.
Besides JC doesn't seem to wanna bite on a swap for the soward, LOL

----------


## Justin Case

> I saw this.......
> Winnie, I think we can work something out, but they are at home, in Wisconsin, and I'm not.
> I will PM you when we get back from Louisiana.
> I do have quite a few........I sure I can spare a couple of nice ones.
> *Besides JC doesn't seem to wanna bite on a swap for the soward, LO*L


lol,,  i have lots of flashlights ,, dont need lanterns  :Wink:

----------


## Winnie

> I saw this.......
> Winnie, I think we can work something out, but they are at home, in Wisconsin, and I'm not.
> I will PM you when we get back from Louisiana.
> I do have quite a few........I sure I can spare a couple of nice ones.
> Besides JC doesn't seem to wanna bite on a swap for the soward, LOL


Ooo thankyou!

----------


## DOGMAN

> well i dont know what to say about that,,  I know its aprox age because i know who the guy was thats name is on it "Hood"  I said earlier that he was my grandmothers sisters BIL,,  That was wrong, I just called my Mom and this Hood guy was my Grandmothers brother in law,,  her sisters husband,,,


Just for clarification...the Civil War was in the 1860's....I would think it chronilogically improbable that your grandmothers brother-in-law could've been in the Civil War.  He would've most likely had to have been born in the 1840's....my grandmother was born in 1926...

----------


## hunter63

> lol,,  i have lots of flashlights ,, dont need lanterns


(to the tune of "Bad Boys"
Bad boys, bad boys....What are ya gonna do when the batteries run dry,....Bad boys, bad boys...... 

LOL, now the tune is in my head all day.......

----------


## Justin Case

> (to the tune of "Bad Boys"
> Bad boys, bad boys....What are ya gonna do when the batteries run dry,....Bad boys, bad boys...... 
> 
> *LOL, now the tune is in my head all day...*....


Mine too, Thanks  :Glare:

----------


## CSEIB

it still available?


> Okay, $15 but I'm not going any higher.

----------


## crashdive123

> it still available?


The post is almost two years old, and the OP has been banned for quite some time.

----------


## Scottishsmith24

Just having read some of the back and forth over who the sword belonged to, while it may sound like blasphemy it is certainly possible that "grandma was wrong" people often don't have the most accurate memories for their own things that pertain to them let alone other people. For example my grandmother gave me my great grandfather's chess set and explained it was handmade from over 100 years ago assuming she was right and looking to get it insured I researched it further and found it was a dime a dozen and only 40 years old. That being said a number of things may have occurred (note I am not a member of these fraternities and this is all speculation) his dress sword was damaged and he received a new one at a later point, or perhaps the details on the blade were etched on much later during some type of "restoration" (I have seen this done before), or the sword was made as a commemorative after or near his death at a later period and given to his wife as a gift. It's a very cool sword and if I were you I wouldn't be so quick to throw away family history for a few dollars or even a few hundred. After all it's a part of your family's story.

----------

